# Ken tricked me!



## lklawson (Jun 16, 2010)

Just a heads up.  Ken tricked me into teaching a Bowie seminar at this year's Recreational Violence seminar.

I had to kinda scramble around to figure out what I'd teach with only one week to prep but I got a class outline hashed out over lunch today.

Hope to see you this weekend!

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## lklawson (Jun 21, 2010)

Went well.  Lots of fun.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

